# Lest We Forget



## itywltmt

*Remembrance Day* (also known as Poppy Day or Armistice Day) is a memorial day observed in Europe and the Commonwealth countries to remember the members of their armed forces who have died in the line of duty since World War I. Remembrance Day is observed on 11 November to recall the official end of World War I on that date in 1918; hostilities formally ended at _the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918_ with the German signing of the Armistice.

Every year, thousands attend remembrance ceremonies in all major cities across Canada, and tens of thousands make it to the National Remembrance ceremony, held at 11 AM at the War Memorial cenotaph, a stone's throw away from Parliament Hill.









_On October 22, the scheduled hockey game between the Toronto Maple Leafs and Ottawa Senators was postponed as a result of the unfortunate events of that day. The game was rescheduled for Sunday November 9, and on the morning of that match-up, players from both teams gathered at the National War Memorial. (From the Ottawa Citizen_).​
The despicable, unexplainable events that took place in Ottawa on October 22, 2014, centered around that very memorial, where it is customary for a lone sentry to guard the tomb of the Unknown Soldier. The sentry that day, Corporal Nathan Cirillo of The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada, was gunned down by a lone wolf wannabe Jihadist . The day before, in St-Jean-sur-Richelieu about 300 km away, another (unrelated) Lone Wolf wannabe Jihadist rammed a car into two Canadian Armed Forces soldiers resulting in the death of Warrant Officer Patrice Vincent of the 438 Tactical helicopter Squadron, based in nearby St-Hubert.

In his op-ed piece for CNN, "This is not supposed to happen in Canada", Ottawa Citizen columnist Andrew Cohen wrote:



> It is too much a cliché to say -- as many surely will -- that Canada has lost its innocence '[on October 22nd]. Canada is surely not innocent; a nation that marched into the maw of two world wars and left 100,000 of its sons in Europe understands a few things. That's particularly true at this time of year, when Canadians wear red poppies in their lapels until November 11, Remembrance Day. What we might say, though, is that Canada has lost its ignorance.












So, for me anyway, Today's Remembrance Day is more than just commemorating the 100th anniversary of the start of WWI, or the 75th anniversary of the start of WWII. It is also a stark reminder that our Armed Forces (and too, our First Responders) take their life into their own hands every day, and deserve our recognition and thanks.

For them, the immortal words of _In Flanders Fields_, the poem written by Canadian field surgeon Lcol John McCrae, which has come to symbolize war, remembrance and provides the poppy as the everlasting symbol of war remembrance.






_*Join us today in remembrance of those who sacrificed their lives in the name of freedom.*_

*ITYWLTMT Podcast Montage # 30 - Remembrance Day
(Originally issued on Friday, November 11, 2011)​*
*Samuel BARBER (1910-1981)*
_Adagio for Strings_, op. 11
Saint-Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin, conducting

*Henry PURCELL (1659-1695)*
_Christ is Made the Sure Foundation_ (Hymn of dedication) 
Band of the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry
Maj. Michael A. Rehill, conducting

_In Flanders Fields_
Poem by Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae
Roy Green, recitant

*TRADITIONAL*
_Last Post_
(The track includes two minutes of silence) 
Uncredited trumpet solo

*TRADITIONAL*
_Amazing Grace _ 
Uncredited bagpipe solo

*Daniel Adams BUTTERFIELD (1831-1901)*
_Taps _(1862) 
USAF Heritage of America Band
Uncredited conductor

*TRADITIONAL*
_Reveille_
Uncredited trumpet solo

*TRADITIONAL*
_Nightfall in Camp _ 
Band of the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry
Maj. Michael A. Rehill, conducting

*Benjamin BRITTEN (1913-1976)*
_Ballad of Heroes_, for high voice, chorus and orchestra, op.14
Martyn Hill Tenor
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra
Richard Hickox, conducting

*Maurice RAVEL (1875-1937)*
_Le tombeau de Couperin_, pour piano, MR 68
Robert Casadesus, piano

*Charles Edward IVES (1874-1954) *
_Decoration Day_ from A Symphony: New England Holidays (Holidays Symphony), S. 5
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy, conducting

Many of the selections I have used ion the montage can be found at the official website of the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry.


Original Commentary: http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2011/11/montage-30-remembrance-day-le-jour-du.html

Detailed Playlist: http://www.docstoc.com/docs/101611847/pcast030-Playlist

Podcat Link (Internet Archive): http://archive.org/details/RemembranceDay_71

Poscast Link (Pod-O-Matic): http://itywltmt.podomatic.com/entry/2014-11-11T00_00_00-08_00 (Link valid until 30 November 2014)


*November 14, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "TDMH - 14 November 1940" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------



## KenOC

Thank you for posting this. We need to remember, not just today but every day.


----------

